# Hello



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi folks! This is a great site. Thanx for letting me join. 

Merlin (The Quiet One)


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Howdy, welcome, and all that wonderful stuff! Looking forward to seeing what you enter into the contest.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad to have you Merlin.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome Merlin! Good to have "Fresh blood"..Mwahahaha!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Merlin!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Merlin, thanks for joining us crazy people!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Merlin. Welcome.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Merlin! Very nice to see yet another L lister here. What are you going to do when they all find out you're not so quiet, lol?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

W
__E
___L
____C
_____O
______Merlin
_______E


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

A few days around here you won't be so quite. Welcome to the street.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the gang Merlin.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What up, fershizzle! Welcome to da skreet!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome Merlin, nice to have you with us!


----------

